
A Tiger Has Contracted Covid-19. Should We Be More Worried About Pets? - ajaviaad
https://www.vice.com/en_asia/article/4age8j/bronx-zoo-tiger-coronavirus-animal-transmission
======
cwillu
> Per a statement from the Bronx Zoo: “You cannot send human samples to the
> veterinary laboratory, and you cannot send animal tests to the human
> laboratories, so there is no competition for testing between these very
> different situations.”

Which is why animals are never used for testing of treatments and tests being
developed for use in humans. Oh, wait...

